# Too old to start riding?



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

My dad is 75 and showing interest in getting a bike. I suppose he learned to ride as a kid, but I don’t recall him ever having or riding a bike as an adult.

I should be happy about this. But I confess to feeling a little nervous. Could someone please reassure me that I don’t need to be worried about his risk of injury as an older, inexperienced cyclist? My dad is overweight, manages some health issues that are not unusual for 75, and was never an athlete, but is otherwise in fine shape.

He has been to the bike store to check out the Trek Lime, which I suppose might be a good choice for him. (I’m a little agog at the price tag for what it is, but that’s a separate topic.)

Thoughts? Many thanks …


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*That's GREAT!*

Encourage him. Say nothing negative. It's never too late to benefit from exercise. I assume he doesn't have any health problems (especially cardio) that would lead his doctor to advise against it. 

You can do some specific things to help:

-make sure he finds a saddle that's comfortable for him. It probably won't look much like a saddle you'd choose ;-)

-show him how to use the gears, and encourage him to use lower gears than he might otherwise use -- i.e., save his knees

-ride with him, and don't push him. Encourage him to go as hard and as long as he's comfortable, but if he ever feels like he's overdoing it (or it looks like that to you), suggest he slow down.

-Help him find routes where traffic is not a problem. Suggest he wear a helmet, and help him find one that's comfortable and fits well.

It's terrific. I hope it'll help him be around and enjoying life for many years to come.


----------



## ethebull (May 30, 2007)

A#1, that's outstanding! I hope he finds an appropriate ride and sticks to it. The sense of freedom and mobility one gets on two wheels is timeless.

I would encourage him to rent a few different styles of bikes before making a purchase, or arrange an extensive test ride at the very least. How long has it been since he has pedaled a bike and what type was it? I wouldn't rule out a hybrid, but drop bars are very versatile when properly positioned for the rider's ability and comfort. Fairly wide tires would be a plus. Also look for lowish bottom bracket heights for improved stability. Help him have fun with it and best wishes.


----------



## ethebull (May 30, 2007)

Oops, I thought Trek Lime was a misspelling of Trek line - I looked up the specific model. Looks pretty cool for an older newbie rider. If he "out grows" it, more the better.


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

*My dad started at 72 after a 45-year break...*

He'd always been active, but couldn't run or even walk far after knee surgery . He bought an adult tricycle at first, but it was an awkward, heavy POS, plus he hated being seen on it. After a few months he graduated to a Trek mountain bike with riser bars, and rode that pretty regularly until he was diagnosed with prostate cancer at 80. No problems, but a couple of things to think about:
Is his balance OK? Some older people have inner ear issues that can affect that, or they don't see well, so their depth perception screws them up.
Will he wear a helmet? My dad balked until he had a minor fall, then my stepmother and I insisted. That's especially important for older people.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I think it's a great idea for him to begin riding, providing that he's in fairly good shape, has good balance & coordination, and has been cleared by an Md. Not only will he get health benefits from it, but it may also add purpose and interest to his life.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

I got over my apprehension and emailed my dad asking when we're going out riding together. He lives almost next to a nature conservancy with wide dirt trails, so that might be a good place to go, maybe taking the grandkids (my kids) out riding.

He is a Depression baby with a penny-pinching streak that he passed down to me, so I sent him a couple of craigslist listings for 70s Schwinns and offered to help fix one up, if he does not feel like spending $500+ on a Trek Lime or similar new bike.

Wide tires for sure. I'll suggest he look at step-thrus and make sure he wears a helmet. Thanks all!


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

If he or you doesn't feel comfortable on a comfort bike with wide tires then I would consider getting a tricycle. There's several older people in my neighborhood riding them. I'm sure if you search you can find them used.


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 7, 2005)

And dare I mention in this forum - A recumbent trike? Do a search for Sun EZ Tad. I rode one a while back and had a blast (I'm 58). Some so-called "real" cyclists look down their noses at 'bent riders. This is not a good idea for the penny pinching aspect of your dad, they are in the $1000 range, still if he sees it he might change his mind.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Nah, he ain't too old. My dad's 78, and he's getting a SS beach cruiser for Christmas, complete with basket (his request). Of course, if he biffs and breaks a hip, I'm gonna feel really guilty! But better this, than doddering senescence....


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Take him over to Budget's "new" shop (the recumbents, tandems, and road bikes one) and get him on a catrike, the most fun you could possibly have on three wheels, if a SUV doesn't see him it'll probably just drive right over him.

Anyways, on a more serious note, the limes are awesome. They're fun, simple, and as worry free as you're going to find. The only problem is that you probably won't find one on any kind of a sale, only Machinery Row and Willy Street carry them.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Funny*

I took my father-in-law on a ride a couple of weeks ago...he is 68. I was getting ready to go for a ride and he asked where I was going...so I told him "for a short ride"...he said "yeah right"...then I asked if he wanted to go...he smiled and said "sure". So, I dropped the seat on an extra hardtail we have and off we went on a short 3 or 4 mile ride. 

He did well. I did have to remind him to keep his eyes in front of him, because he kept talking to me and swirving when he looked over at me...but other than that and being a little winded, he did great. lol...he even stood up once. 

Next time they visit, I will take him out again.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

denmikseb said:


> And dare I mention in this forum - A recumbent trike? Do a search for Sun EZ Tad. I rode one a while back and had a blast (I'm 58). Some so-called "real" cyclists look down their noses at 'bent riders. This is not a good idea for the penny pinching aspect of your dad, they are in the $1000 range, still if he sees it he might change his mind.


I was just going to do that. They look cool, they're fairly stable, and you don't fall a long way if you do manage to crash.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

*reassurance?*

Let's face it-riding a bike is fairly high risk of injury-usually minor, sometimes serious, and occasionally fatal. If your dad can and will walk for exercise its a lot safer and cheaper. If he really wants to ride or has a serious interest, he should go for it. No one lives forever and quality of life is more important than seeing how long one can exists. Reality is that a broken collar bone on a 74 year old is worst than on a 25 year old, or even 50 year old. I wouldn't "assure" a young fit guy as to the safty of cycling. I would try to educate a new rider as to the things to do to increase the odds of not crashing, especially dualing with vehicles.


----------



## njspltret (Oct 13, 2007)

I am 67 years old. I started riding 5 years ago. At the time, I was 40 lbs heavier and was on high blood pressure medication. I bought a coaster bike from Wal-Mart and used it for about 3 years. Then I graduated to a Mountain bike from Wal-Mart and rode it for about 1 year. Next was a Trek 4500 Mountain Bike and today I boght a 
Fuju Roubaix Pro road bike. I've lost 4o lbs. and I have been taken off my high blood pressure medication. I bought the FujI road bike because I am now logging in 50 miles on Saturdays. The Trek weighs close to 40 lbs. and it is a bit much so I opted for the lighter road bike. I believe you are never too old to start a regimen of physical activity. However, you must be realistic and respect your limitations. Your Dad should do alright as long as he takes it easy and stays on paved bike trails or otherwise out of heavy traffic.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats and continued good health njspltret!! That's a great accomplishment. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## revolator (Oct 11, 2007)

*Gr8*

Just a few comments:

- Picking a bike, should be like picking a starter bike for a kid. Low center of gravity, be able to put both feet on the ground while on the seat. 

If one does fall, you want it to be minor. 

Don't worry about gears, except that its geared low enough. They shouldn't be given too much to be worried about.

Once your dad has the balance and confidence, and wants to go faster, then buy him a bike he's ready for.


----------



## lechat67 (Sep 28, 2007)

*walking*

if he's been inactive i recommend that he begins walking 1st.and slowly increase his pace it will increase his fitness level. and make his biking safer.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. My dad has agreed to go bike shopping with me in spring. His sense of what seems "normal" will probably keep us away from out-of-the-ordinary choices like a recumbent or trike. Even a step-thru would strike him as an uncool "ladies bike." I'll look for something stable and comfort-oriented with an upright seating position and a low top tube, like a Raleigh Gruv for example. Maybe a suspension seatpost would be good.

Thanks again. I'll be back with an update in spring.


----------



## FutureRacingChick (Oct 18, 2007)

if he is just going to be riding for fun, i would suggest a "comfort" bike like i have...it's very comfy.... i have a raleigh venture 3.0 2007. full suspension..


----------



## nc-grayson (Mar 21, 2008)

i know this is an old bump and i'm sorry about that, but is there an update on this situation OP? i'd love to hear how it turned out.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for checking in on this. My Dad is still in CA for the winter (spring is only barely starting to arrive here in Wisconsin) and he should be here in April or early May. He expressed interest in borrowing a bike from me before he decides about buying one, which I think is a good idea. 

My best bike for him is my main commuter bike, a 1990s Schwinn Mirada (a rigid steel frame mtb-city hybrid type bike), which is his size, shifts and brakes well, and has a nice stable upright riding position. I can put platform pedals and a comfy saddle on it. Plus, that will force me to fix up my backup commuter bike, which has some shifting/drivetrain issues but should be fixable.

If you haven't heard back from me, ask again in a couple of months.


----------

